# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  My salamander won't eat

## willtilian

Ok so my salamander wont eat he eats like once every 2 weeks or so i try to feed him twice a week but he doesent accept the food hes had this probolem for a long time.

----------


## John Clare

Not much information to go on I'm afraid.  You know that there is a forum for salamanders right?  Caudata.org

----------


## Tom

It is also ran by John and very nice

----------


## Kurt

What kind of salamander are we talking about?

----------


## Azhael

I read in your profile that it is a Salamandra salamandra. The problem here is that if the animal is WC, it´s going to adapt badly to captivity, so you need to make absolutely sure that you are providing excelent housing and you are feeding the right things.
If it´s CB, it should be eating like a monster (they really are pigs), so the problem might be inadequate housing (they are very sensitive to heat) or that the food items are not its cup of tea. It may also be that the fella is already fat enough and needs little food, so if it´s not looking thin, i wouldn´t worry, after all these animals can go on for several weeks without food with little effect on their fat reserves.
Anyway, as already mentioned, check out caudata.org, it´s a brilliant site (and strongly adictive too xD) that will surely help you learn to take excelent care of your sally.
Also, read this in case you haven´t already:
http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Sa...andra_sp.shtml

----------


## willtilian

thanks i forgot to mention he was a fire salamnder he looks very very thin he is in a ten gallon tank with a water bowl crocodile skull and a foodbowl i will post pics tonight

----------


## Kurt

Skinny and not eating are red flags. It's time to see the vet.

----------


## Azhael

Then i suspect it´s WC, which is bad news for you (and for the animal and the species...). They are very prone to skin infections, so you need to make sure you are providing the adequate humidity, and ventilation, and most of all the right temperature. Avoid stressing it, do not touch! Keep it in a shady, quiet place.
If the problem persists, then as Kurt says, a visit to the vet is in order.

Also, make sure you read the article in my previous response, it´s full of excelent info. It sounds like your housing conditions are far from ideal, so you might want to revisit the husbandry. Also, if possible, please post a picture of the tank and the salamander, it will help a great deal in mending possible problems.

----------


## spawn

Any updates on this?

----------


## lawitherow

I'm looking for suggestions!  My daughter just "adopted" a yellow spotted salamander.  Someone found it in a garage.  She has it in a 10 gal fish tank filled with about 3/4" water, a few rocks, leaves and sticks.  She has put in a worm, moth and some other bug.  It seems not to be eating.  Are we doing the right things?  What else might it eat?  She wants to keep him so bad, but I'm afraid he will die.

----------


## John Clare

I suggest you try my other forum, Caudata.org.

----------

